# storing pregnyl



## Halley (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi

I hope you can help - it feels like rather a silly question. 

How critical is the temperature for storing pregnyl? I just got a fridge thermometer and it seems that my fridge may be set at around 1C rather than the 2-8C suggested on the packet. I don't think its ever frozen.

Probably just finding another thing to panic about!

Halley


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Halley,

Pregnyl is quite sensitive so should be kept in fridge at all times. If you can adjust temperature I'd try and get it a wee bit higher around 3-4C just to be on safe side that it won't freeze. So long as you're sure it didn't get below zero then it'll still be fine to use 

All the best for your cycle
Maz x


----------

